# Professional Marley Cleaners



## peacefulone61 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am at a venue that uses multiple Dance Floors. Some that are semi-permanently installed and others that are laid out per event. I have been maintaining these floors trying to fix years of neglect or ignorance and have gotten these floors to what I feel is the best condition a nonprofessional could do. I have used the Hevey Duty Floor Cleaners and hand scrubbed the floors to remove some of the scuffs and tape residue. However, I am unable to get some of them out. I have tried looking for a professional company that could come in and maybe use a mechanical approach to see if there is anything else that could be done to breath new life into these floors. I have not had much luck and am under the impression that I am no using the right search term. Has anyone else looked for something like this or have an idea what type of company might handle this work?


----------



## Amiers (Dec 8, 2017)

Industrial vinyl floor cleaner? It comes up with some different products. 

Never had to clean it before but you could maybe rent one of the floor cleaners that you see used at the big box stores that have brushes on the bottom and a squeegee on the back maybe.


----------



## Van (Dec 8, 2017)

Whatever you do do not use Goof off! If you want to keep trying to clean it yourself, try peanut butter for any sticky tape residue... sounds stupid but it works. WD-40 can be effective but only in very small spots as it is petroleum based and can have a negative impact on the resiliency of the flooring. Other than those Windex has always been my go-to cleaner for dance floors. 
Maybe contact a local flooring company and ask if they know anyone who cleans gym floors and see if they have any tips.


----------



## Allana (Dec 13, 2017)

Wait. Are you trying to clean Marley or a Sprung floor?
Have you tried contacting the manufacturer?

If its a removable sprung floor, I'd stay away from any industrial floor scrubbing machine. Clean up spills immediately if at all possible. We have way more problems with holes than stains. (PS- holes can be repaired with Epoxy)
If marley, can you identify the cause of the spots that won't come up? Shoe scuffs? Body Paint? Some kind of abrasive damage? Tape residue? That will help determine how to clean it.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Dec 18, 2017)

It is a Marley Floor, for the most part, it looks like scuff marks. from props and tap shoes that have been used on this floor over the years. 

The Manufacture recommends using a floor buffer that they sell. I am just out of my element and would rather pay someone to come in and look at it and clean it. I want to do this before the floor gets to a beyond repair level.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 18, 2017)

Well start with ServPro and branch out from there.


----------



## Crisp image (Dec 18, 2017)

Eucalyptus oil to get rid of sticky tape residue and it smells nice too.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## venuetech (Dec 19, 2017)

Citrus based cleaners for small spots. Orange Off is one. Great for tape gunk.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Dec 28, 2017)

I toured with a couple dance convention companies. We're talking some weekends we would see over 2000 numbers (Large prod, small prod, duos, trios, solos, musical numbers with props, acro, aerial, the gammut) over the course of 3-4 days....

91% Iso, from the fine folks at any and all drug stores. Its cheap, and available literally everywhere. Spray bottles were always on hand for that quick vomit touch up after a wet mop, a quick dry mop of it (not the same as the water...often just a bottle dumped on a dust mop) at the end of every night for sanitation, and bottle and rag for tough spots. 

Really? A floor buffer? I'd be terrified to.


----------



## Eleanor Moriarty (Nov 7, 2019)

We are looking at cleaning our White marley this summer! Same situation it's just well loved and needs a good scrub. I've heard folks talk about using a buffer before! Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## Allana (Nov 7, 2019)

Do not use a floor buffer on marley. 
Yikes.


----------



## ppas11hum (Nov 17, 2019)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser. Trust me!


----------

